# SOTW Voting



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well sorry its late guys and girl, I had no internet access the last couple days so I was unable to get it up but well better late than never, As always not voting for yourself, Thread will be open for three days,

Here are your canidates.

The wonderful ToeZup











MJB23's Wonderful work,










Me, TOXIC










Then we got ScottySulivan brining us the Robbie Lawler










The always game, Steph05050










D.P. Bringing us a second helping of Urijah Faber










TraMai who follows my lead of being late.









Again my sincere apologies to all the entrants for being late getting this up, (except TraMai because he wouldnt have made it)


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Tough choice here but I really like the work of MJB23! Damn you all are really talented though.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

went with toezup on this one...they all were great...i had a hard time picking btw two of them...hate how we cant see who voted for who though...i like to see my fans lol


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I gotta go with Toxic, but TOEZUP and TraiMai, I love your sigs as well! Contrasting colors really sticks out for me, but Toxic def takes it with the creativity.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Went with Steph..Faber FTW!!


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Steph.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Composure said:


> Steph.


always a supporter thank u and yes he will beat fedor :thumb02:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> always a support thank u and yes he will beat fedor :thumb02:


Damn right.:thumbsup:


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

I voted for MJB23 this time around. The black and white of this signature seems so well stated.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

I went with MJB23. Very very affective sig. you went out on a limb and it worked nicely my friend.

Great work everyone.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for the votes so far guys. Everyone's sigs look good.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

haha I was onl a few hours late 


Im the only one who voted for me hahah gj everyone. Maybe next time I'll have a decent entry that I didnt just throw together and I can give you a run for your money 


If I didnt vote for myself it wouldve been for Scottys, but only by a hair. They're all really good


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

MJB gets my vote as Aerts can't get enough love.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Very close one for me between Scotty and MJB but in the end I went with Scotty. Both were very simple and clean. nice work everyone!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

2 votes!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I feel inclined to vote for myself...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Congrats MJB, well deserved.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Hmm, strange, seems like I've seen this sig before :confused01:


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Good stuff MJB, congratulations.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Congrats MJB.. I added you to the Champions Circle.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Hmm, strange, seems like I've seen this sig before :confused01:


It's in my portfolio I said I was using one I'd already made.


----------

